# i have a 4.59 rating and uber said i am at risk, what do i need to do?



## dillonmcgee (Apr 7, 2016)

idk why i have a 4.59 rating i feel like its just some drunk assholes rating me low for no reason since most of my pax say they are giving me 5 stars , 

how quickly does uber go to deactivate ?
whats the min i need to score?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Start driving days for awhile. Night pax are hard on a new drivers ratings.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

dillonmcgee said:


> idk why i have a 4.59 rating i feel like its just some drunk assholes rating me low for no reason since most of my pax say they are giving me 5 stars ,
> 
> how quickly does uber go to deactivate ?
> whats the min i need to score?


4.6 seems to be the magic number


----------



## dillonmcgee (Apr 7, 2016)

how long do i have to improve it ?


----------



## dillonmcgee (Apr 7, 2016)

also my last week rating was 4.84 idk why my overall is so low...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I dont know... they seem to have differnt time frames in different areas.

Have they said anything yet?

Generally they dont until you have 50-100 trips.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Scour for promo code and beg your friends and neighbors to come for ride. Ask their opinion about ride. Make sure they give five stars. Might help a little in a short run. YMMV.

PS: Don't use your own promo code!


----------



## dillonmcgee (Apr 7, 2016)

Went up to 4.6 now this is what they said

Hi Dillon,

Thanks for sharing your concern with us. We appreciate your efforts getting in touch with us and giving us the opportunity to address your concern.

I truly understand the feeling of receiving this notification especially when you know your self that you are doing your best.*However, I have reviewed your account, and found that it is still active. Any way, there is no specific standard of rating to keep your account active. But still, I would suggest to maintain the rating of 4.7 to 4.8 in your account. Your rating is the average calculation of your last few trips, not a single bad rating will hamper your over all rating.*

We are concern to see our partners affected with a low rating. That is why we are sending this notification to inform our partners that we care and we wanted you all to be aware the importance of rating. Low rating can affect your account and the priority and chance to receive trip requests.

I understand that getting bad rating is uncontrollable in some cases. If you encounter this, I highly suggest to follow a few tips you can use to make sure you have a good rating:


Use a GPS when a rider doesn't have a preferred route. The most common reason riders complain is when their driver takes an inefficient route. Remember, the Uber Partner App has built-in GPS to make this as easy as possible for you!
Be friendly. Riders love drivers who are friendly and greet them with a smile.
Keep your vehicle clean and free of any trash.
Open the door for riders as they enter and exit the vehicle. This is an above-and-beyond way to get those five-star ratings!
I also grabbed a few additional resources for you to take a look at. This video provides a bit more detail on how you can be a 5-star driver and this page gives a bit more detail on how ratings are calculated.

*Lastly, it is a system generated message that is send to all the partners who has an issue regarding rating very recently.The purpose of the message is not to cause distress but to serve as just a friendly reminder because we want to make sure that your account will remain active. I apologize for any confusion and/or frustration that this might have caused. So don't get confused.*

You can review your average rating on your partner dashboard at partners.uber.com. Your weekly summary also includes your average rating for the past 7 days.

Let me know if you have any additional concern, I will be happy to help you.

Have a nice day.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Scour for promo code and beg your friends and neighbors to come for ride. Ask their opinion about ride. Make sure they give five stars. Might help a little in a short run. YMMV.
> 
> PS: Don't use your own promo code!


Definitely, dont set up fake accounts. Their fraud prevention is very good.

How many rated trips do you have,?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Beur said:


> Start driving days for awhile. Night pax are hard on a new drivers ratings.


Avoid drunks and colleges like the Plague.
Greet all passengers like long lost friends.
Don't drive rush hour untill your rating improves.
Clean car every day,wipe greasy fingerprints off door handles between rides.
Riders will see your low rating and be more prone to rate you low also.
Don't drive when in bad mood or tired.


----------



## dillonmcgee (Apr 7, 2016)

There is my numbers - idk what that cleanliness is about my car has been vacuumed and still have that new smell .... 
Just one of those tho


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dillonmcgee said:


> There is my numbers - idk what that cleanliness is about my car has been vacuumed and still have that new smell ....
> Just one of those tho


Probably the last one who MADE a mess in your car wrote cleanliness.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

smoke? . also buy a charger and a organizer you hang on the headrest and put the charger in there you can get them cheap on ebay


----------



## dillonmcgee (Apr 7, 2016)

no smoke , clean car, dont get lost, charger and aux cables, will talk or not based of how they seem to be, phone guy or chatty...

collage kids at night are one of the main customers here.


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

I am surprised that you received such a reply. So far I have been getting automatic replies about ratings.....
I am also in a similar situation. Last week my rating was 4.75, this week my rating will be 4.50.......


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Last week was my first week, I was 4.80 with 17 5 stars. This week my overall dropped to 4.63 after a guy ordered wrong but I took him anyways. A single 1 star being new dropped me nearly .2 in one go, it is ridiculous. I am hoping to get it back up this weekend. Good luck guys, take the advice given here.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

what kind of car does you drive, these boobs like newer cars, for 60 cents a mile and no tipping they expect a classy cruiser


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

dillonmcgee said:


> idk why i have a 4.59 rating i feel like its just some drunk assholes rating me low for no reason since most of my pax say they are giving me 5 stars ,
> 
> how quickly does uber go to deactivate ?
> whats the min i need to score?


Don't worry man... I was about that range for a month or so when I had a few bad apples.

If you want to make it come up quick get a case of water and a cooler. Keep cold water in their cup holders and keep the car clean. Once you hit 4.7 or above stop doing it (unless you're getting good tips from it).

Always ask them how they are doing today and use their name when you meet them. For some reason that stuff helps.


----------



## dillonmcgee (Apr 7, 2016)

2014 Kia Forte and people ask about it cause they seem to like it .


----------



## jonni smith (Apr 28, 2016)

do NOT drive late at night. Drunks are ruining your rating. Drive during the day, better clientele


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

dillonmcgee said:


> idk why i have a 4.59 rating i feel like its just some drunk assholes rating me low for no reason since most of my pax say they are giving me 5 stars ,
> 
> how quickly does uber go to deactivate ?
> whats the min i need to score?


Do not drive nights, drunks always wreck your ratings.


----------



## dillonmcgee (Apr 7, 2016)

I can drive some in the day but unfortunately in my area there are several big reasons why night works better for here- 
One is the day is obnoxiously hot here that even with ac it can be hot 
There is often 5x the business at night here and surges 

Traffic is 10x less horrible and there are less morons on the road 

Main reasons I drive at night - though I do also hit end of work day shift


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

I am still in my first month with both Uber & Lyft and I drive in the mornings/early afternoon and then some in the evenings.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> Don't worry man... I was about that range for a month or so when I had a few bad apples.
> 
> If you want to make it come up quick get a case of water and a cooler. Keep cold water in their cup holders and keep the car clean. Once you hit 4.7 or above stop doing it (unless you're getting good tips from it).
> 
> Always ask them how they are doing today and use their name when you meet them. For some reason that stuff helps.


Hold the freezing cold opened bottle of water over their head.
Ask them if they would like to take the "5 star challenge".


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

This whole 4 stars = 0 5 stars = passing is ridiculous.

I am a new driver, a couple bad apples put me down to 4.61 with two ratings. I received three 5 stars since then and only got up to 4.65. It's a joke.


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

It seems the whole Uber/Lyft drivers been saying this for a long time. And maybe the next class action would be against those ratings. And to be honest, I am myself a new driver and have been reading these forums and other articles for about 1 month, and given the opposition to ratings, I am really surprised that there hasnt been one yet.....


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Drunks can rate good.
Once you end the trip & rate, it pops up on their screen. Do it quickly enough while they are still in the car = 5 stars.

Men rate better than entitled millenial women. Cancel unless surge.


----------



## UberJohnJax (Jul 30, 2016)

dillonmcgee said:


> idk why i have a 4.59 rating i feel like its just some drunk assholes rating me low for no reason since most of my pax say they are giving me 5 stars ,
> 
> how quickly does uber go to deactivate ?
> whats the min i need to score?


My tip to you ....right out the bat ask how they're day is going ? If they are short then don't talk the rest of the ride unless spoken to. Also don't drive like a ******.  do the speed limit make them feel safe.


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

All of these replies about late night driving = bad ratings .... 

I do very well with the bar scene and I live in a college town. Maybe it's because I'm college age and I blast the same music that some of them like,EDM, ? But touch my radio or ask to change it, you're getting a 1 star, well 5 as you leave and then 1 after you get out 


My ratings take a dive when I get arrogant business men and women in early morning rush hour, that love to be backseat drivers.

To bring it up just cater to w.e vibe you feel they are putting out, but still be yourself! I have a 4.9 after 2 months and 150 trips. I was 4.94 for the longest time and then back to back airport runs with 2 groups of women traveling for a conference dropped me to 4.82...


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

I feel sorry for you guys , they slave and humilate you , if you all dont care about rate they will quit it but they know how scared are you , what would you ghys do for desent jobs , quit crying and fk them


----------



## UberJohnJax (Jul 30, 2016)

dillonmcgee said:


> idk why i have a 4.59 rating i feel like its just some drunk assholes rating me low for no reason since most of my pax say they are giving me 5 stars ,
> 
> how quickly does uber go to deactivate ?
> whats the min i need to score?


May i ask a few questions that are for sure relevant ???.....

How are you dressing? If you're going out wearing a wife beater and shorts expect a terrible rating ...because if I was a rider I would FOR SURE give you a 1 star if you're a slob

Do you smoke ? If so your car probably smells nasty and you don't know it because you're a smoker. Once again ...I would give you 1 star if you smell like smoke or your car does.

Is your car somewhat clean (not 100% spotless but fair) ? If not then buy some wipes at the store and wipe your interior out and spray down your car for $2 at the local wash.

Do you drive crazy ? Don't switch lanes a lot drive only 1-2 mph over the speed limit and make them feel safe.

Do you text /talk on the phone while driving? I don't think I need to elaborate on this one. I would 1 star you without question if you did.

Do you talk to much ? Some people like to relax in the ride. Only spark up a convo if it's started by the rider. If anything ask how their day is if they are short with it then you'll know not to talk other then asking proper questions like... is there a preferred route ?

I keep all the above in mind when I drive and my rating is 4.96 and climbs daily.

My car isn't immaculate in the cleanliness department and if I thought about that to much I would lose my mind because I live down a half mile dirt lane. I probably spend $10 a week to keep it clean  good luck.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

UberJohnJax said:


> Do you drive crazy ? Don't switch lanes a lot drive only 1-2 mph over the speed limit and make them feel safe.


That's a great question. Standard driving these days is terrible driving. When you drive yourself around, you don't notice it, but riding in the back is a different ballgame.

People accelerate too fast, slow down too quickly, follow way too closely, and exceed the speed limit by 10+ routinely. It's become the norm, but it's frustrating as a passenger. Especially since you're a stranger to them, and they have no idea whether you're a truly safe driver.

So people can say they're great drivers because they don't normally run into things and they get places fast, but that just scratches the surface when discussing what makes a ride 5-stars.


----------



## UberJohnJax (Jul 30, 2016)

Very true and I had a rider yesterday state that the last uber driver she had drove his car like a race car. Lollllll

I'm assuming that drivers rating is crap now and will be dropped by uber with reason very soon. I'm older with kids so I drive like my children are in the car every day even when they are not. I don't talk on my phone or text as its disrespectful to EVERYONE on the road and or in the car (even when I don't uber or I'm alone) ...but I'm old school and respect other drivers even though they don't respect me.

I've heard a number of stories about riders complaining that previous drivers text and drive while taking them to their destination. That's just lack of common sense and definitely stupid in any situation.



renbutler said:


> That's a great question. Standard driving these days is terrible driving. When you drive yourself around, you don't notice it, but riding in the back is a different ballgame.
> 
> People accelerate too fast, slow down too quickly, follow way too closely, and exceed the speed limit by 10+ routinely. It's become the norm, but it's frustrating as a passenger.


----------



## UberJohnJax (Jul 30, 2016)

Ubernic said:


> This whole 4 stars = 0 5 stars = passing is ridiculous.
> 
> I am a new driver, a couple bad apples put me down to 4.61 with two ratings. I received three 5 stars since then and only got up to 4.65. It's a joke.


Do the math ...take more trips your rating will go up. Read my other post in this thread that will help.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

dillonmcgee said:


> There is my numbers - idk what that cleanliness is about my car has been vacuumed and still have that new smell ....
> Just one of those tho


Don't feel bad same issue here.

Try and stay out of bad neighborhoods. I hate deadheading out of a bad area and wasting gas but if driving 5 miles is going to help me get better riders and get me into going to a better direction then hell ill do it.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Set aside five hours one fine weekend day (let's say 4 - 9 pm Friday)... Treat all riders with utmost respect as if they are the best human beings in the planet.. I know it's kinda hard to do but just do! 

smile when picking and dropping... Drive like grandma as others suggested... After 10-15 riders, your ratings should go up... I was able to accelerate rating from 4.53 to 4.71 within 1 week (about 100 rides) back in the day.. Once you have 300+ rated trips, your rating not fluctuate much.

BTW, you can just use dust pan to clean interior carpet if you want to go cheap route. Oh and put a box of opened baking soda in the trunk. Costs about 50 cents. Good luck.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

UberJohnJax said:


> Do the math ...take more trips your rating will go up. Read my other post in this thread that will help.


I posted that a while ago. I was worried because I did do the math, and if stars kept coming in at the same ratio as they initially were, then I would have stayed low, but because I ended up getting a bunch of 5 stars in a row it balanced out. I was more worried about keeping the same ratio of 5 stars to 1 stars.


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

In addition to all of the above advice, which was great, is your phone mounted to the dash? If it's one thing I hate when I'm a rider ,is seeing an uber driver look at their lap every 5 seconds...

I drive them from point A to point B safely and efficiently and I never pick up a rider under 4.6....


----------



## UberJohnJax (Jul 30, 2016)

Ubernic said:


> I posted that a while ago. I was worried because I did do the math, and if stars kept coming in at the same ratio as they initially were, then I would have stayed low, but because I ended up getting a bunch of 5 stars in a row it balanced out. I was more worried about keeping the same ratio of 5 stars to 1 stars.


Ah ok I'm sure you're rating is better now. Good luck be safe


----------



## UberJohnJax (Jul 30, 2016)

0to100 said:


> In addition to all of the above advice, which was great, is your phone mounted to the dash? If it's one thing I hate when I'm a rider ,is seeing an uber driver look at their lap every 5 seconds...
> 
> I drive them from point A to point B safely and efficiently and I never pick up a rider under 4.6....


iOttie sells an awesome mount for the dash ...you can find it on amazon for around $20. I love mine


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

UberJohnJax said:


> iOttie sells an awesome mount for the dash ...you can find it on amazon for around $20. I love mine


I rock the magnetic mount. After I get my pings, from inside my house. Hop in the jetta and throw my phone against the dash, it's oddly satisfying and the ladies love it


----------

